
Ask HN: Good Resources for learning Animations ? - aqibgatoo
I want to learn animations theory in general and then maybe android.
======
brudgers
For animation, Pixar in a Box:

[https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-
content/pixar](https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-content/pixar)

~~~
aqibgatoo
thanks

